# 6 month old cockapoo won't stop biting or jumping



## bb990

We have a 6 month old cockapoo who doesn't seem to stop jumping or biting when ever we move around the house whether it's tidying the house or going from room to room. We have tried ploying her with toys so she knows not to bit us, ignoring her, shouting 'NO' when she is misbehaving the only thing that seems to work is shutting her away in the kitchen to calm down but we don't want to have to keep doing this..

What can we do to stop this behaviour?


----------



## Mylothecockapoo

I have the same problem with mine. However he is now getting alot better. You have to persevere with shouting and giving your puppy calm down time. Although my puppy responds very well to a whistle, he will do anything for it. If they do bite or jump blow the whistle to get there attention and then say no. My puppy now knows that if I take out the whistle he has to be good!


----------



## dmgalley

there are lots of good training methods out there. You just need to find what works for your family. My mom used the method of doing and putting her down in her side. It worked well for them. Have you taken the puppy to a training class? That helps a lot too. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bb990

Thank you i shall try a whistle to see how that works! 


We are currently in the 6th week of puppy training out of 9 but it hasn't seemed to calm her down as of yet but hopefully it will soon!


----------



## DB1

Just keep being consistent, a firm but calm no and then time out or at least ignore her for a while. I did worry about Dudley at that age as he was getting bigger but he did calm down a lot after a couple more months.


----------

